# Guitar registry



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 26, 2008)

i noticed when i was making some updates to mine the other day, there doesn't seem to be a way to indicate a formerly-owned guitar. if i remember right, part of the intent of the registry was to sort of track who's owned what guitars, and it seems to me like there should be a way to indicate that, and perhaps who it was passed on to if it's a forum member.



or maybe i'm just too dumb to figure it out


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2008)

Just put it in the notes.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Chris, any chance of a registry for non-sevens, or would it be ok to put sixxers, basses, ERGs, etc in there?


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2008)

Naw, I'd rather not get into that to be honest.  This is a sevenstring site.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Naw, I'd rather not get into that to be honest.  This is a sevenstring site.



Fair enough.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> It works the way I want it to god damnit!  .


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2008)

It works the way a sevenstring registry on a site called sevenstring.org should.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry, I just feel I don't give you enough hell sometimes.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

Chris said:


>


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2008)

Chris said:


>


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 27, 2008)

this thread is


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 27, 2008)

Be careful in the  Ari goes straight for the heart.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks chris, i updated my registry stuff


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, how are we supposed to edit this again? I remembered it was in the UserCP but alas I see it no more...


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to recode the editing interface. And as you can see, I never, evAr forget to do it.


----------

